
The Porcupine Attack: investigating millions of junk requests - bjackman
https://blog.cloudflare.com/the-porcupine-attack-investigating-millions-of-junk-requests/
======
bjackman
I previously submitted this at [1] but somehow bozwangled the URL and didn't
notice. Hope a re-submission is OK.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13363806#13363898](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13363806#13363898)

